# Small Types Of Sharks



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

I'm planning on starting my first saltwater tank and wanted to know if there are any small types of shark that can be kept in a home aquarium? Not that i would get one, cause i only have a 90g, but i'm curious.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

bamboo shark


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

Yes, but i've heard they are not a true shark. Any info on them?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

RHOM said:


> Yes, but i've heard they are not a true shark. Any info on them?


www.google.com

lots of info

what exactly is a true shark?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shark#Etymology



> ere are more than 360 described species of sharks split across are eight orders of sharks, listed below in roughly their evolutionary relationship from more primitive to more modern species:
> 
> Hexanchiformes: Examples from this group include the cow sharks, frilled shark and even a shark that looks on first inspection to be a marine snake.
> Squaliformes: This group includes the bramble sharks, dogfish and roughsharks, and prickly shark.
> ...


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

You will never be able to keep a true shark in a 90g. You would need a 180 or bigger eventually just to keep a bamboo shark.

You will never be able to keep a true shark in a 90g. You would need a 180 or bigger eventually just to keep a bamboo shark.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

as a pervious owner of a few sharks(leopards,wobbies,bamboos,nurses) not even a 180 would be sufficent when fully grown(especially a true sharks as you want).messy eaters,high deficaters,constant movers.high filtrations is needed.a very important note.sharks as your looking for do not fair well in small square tanks,constant bumping into walls will cause injury which lead to stress and death..


----------



## RHOM (Jan 28, 2003)

I would never put a shark in my 90g, as stated above, thank u for the info.


----------

